# BFD Multiple Filters For Movies + Music?



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

I do listen to a lot more music than theater content on my system. Im running the BFD and im to lazy to pull out the manual. Plus I like asking questions on here, Fun. 

So im on the manual preset 1 setting where I have tuned by ear what I like for my music. Could I have a second manual preset for theater use? (I am in the midst of getting the components together for REW)

Thanks Guys


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## rljsho (Jan 1, 2012)

Which BFD are you using? I am hoping to do the same thing. :help:


----------

